# ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

*كلما شاهدت زجاجة عطر رأيت فيها انسانا 
لأن البشر يشبهون تماما أنواع العطور


وأرخص أنواع العطور أكثرها إثارة !!  
وهذا العطر يشبه البعض من الناس  


أحيانا يصادفك شخصا ما 
تبهرك كلماته وتثيرك أراؤه  
وتحلق معه في آفاق واسعة من الخيال  


وسرعان ماتكتشف أن ماسمعت وما رأيت ليس أكثر من صور  
محفوظة يرددها صاحبها  


ولو حاولت أن تجادله أو تقاطعه أو تستفسر عن شيء مما يقول  
اكتشفت حجم زيفه وادعاؤه 


وكما في العطور أنواعا مزيفة مثل الناس تماما  
تجد أيضا أنواعا نادرة أصيلة يبقى تأثيرها في أعماق الإنسان  


فأنواع العطور يعيد لك صور الماضي ويجسدها في عينيك  
ويتحول العطر إلى إنسان وترى في الإنسان عمراً  


وترى في العمر نبض الحياة وجمال الكون وصفاء الزمن  
والعطور النادرة أصدقائي أقوى من الزمن  


لأنها تبقى وكذلك البشر  


فالإنسان الصادق المخلص الأمين  
يظل أكبر من إغراءات الزيف والدجل الرخيص  


ولهذا يبقى رافعاً قامته في كل شيء في فكره وسلوكه ومواقفه  
أحيانا تتذكر إنسانا عزيزا إذا تدفقت حولك رياح عطره  




وبعض الناس لايغير أنواع عطره أبداً  
لأنها تحولت مع الأيام إلى جزء من شخصيته  


وهناك أيضا من يستخدم العطر كما يستخدم أي شيء  
فترى معه كل يوم نوعا جديدا  



وشخصية الإنسان تظهر في أنواع عطره  
بعض الناس الأصلاء يحتفظ لنفسه بزجاجة عطر من نوع واحد  


إنه يحب الخصوصية في كل شيء ولا يرى نفسه إلا وجها واحدا  
ولهذا يرفض أن يزيف نفسه تحت أي إغراء  



وهؤلاء الأصلاء الأنقياء لايحبون ضجيج الأشياء  
إنه يكتفي بمشاعره الصادقة ولو كانت بسيطة  


فمن اي نوع انت ......؟؟!​*​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

_موضوع جميل بجد ياروكى تسلم ايديك
تشبيهات رائعة بجد
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _موضوع جميل بجد ياروكى تسلم ايديك
> تشبيهات رائعة بجد
> ربنا يباركك​_



*و يباركك يا يارا

ميرسى لمروركــــ الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

موضوع جميييييييييل 

ثانكس يا روكى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

فمن اي نوع انت ......؟؟!

*صعب ان حد يعرف هو أزاى فى عيون الناس ......مووضوع جميل يا رووووكى ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



marmar_maroo قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييل
> 
> ثانكس يا روكى ​



*لا ثانكس على واجب يا مــــرمــــر

مـــــيرسى لمرورك الجميل:banned:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



dona nabil قال:


> فمن اي نوع انت ......؟؟!
> 
> *صعب ان حد يعرف هو أزاى فى عيون الناس ......مووضوع جميل يا رووووكى ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا دونا

منـــــورة الموضوع*​


----------



## fns (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

كلمات رائعة وتشبيهات اروع
بجد موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك
تقبل مرورى
اخوك 
كيرو


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

شكرا روكى
على الموضوع الرائع 
مودتى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



fns قال:


> كلمات رائعة وتشبيهات اروع
> بجد موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك
> تقبل مرورى
> ...



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا كيرو

و نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا روكى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا وليم

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Esther (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

ميرسى جدا جدا يا روكى على الموضوع الجميل ده 
عاشت ايديك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا يا روكى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> عاشت ايديك



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا أسزر و نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## *malk (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

*جميييييييل اوى يا روكى بجد*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



keky قال:


> *جميييييييل اوى يا روكى بجد*



*شكرا لمرورك يا كــيكى

:mus13:نــورتى الموضوع:mus13:*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



> وكما في العطور أنواعا مزيفة مثل الناس تماما
> تجد أيضا أنواعا نادرة أصيلة يبقى تأثيرها في أعماق الإنسان


فقرة كلش حلوة 
بجد موضوع هااايل عاشت الايادي
يباركك الرب​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> فقرة كلش حلوة
> بجد موضوع هااايل عاشت الايادي
> يباركك الرب​



*و يباركك يا بنوتة 

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## meraa (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

موصضوع جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*



meraa قال:


> موصضوع جميل اوى ربنا يباركك



*و بياركك يا ميرا ميرسى لمرورك

نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## كوك (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

موضوع جميل 


وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

موضوع حلو قوى قوى
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

حلو اووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا روكى​


----------



## monygirl (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

موضوع جميل ياروكى ميرسى ليككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## mero_engel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

*الناس هي اللي هتقدر تحدد انا من اي نوع *
*ميرسي يا روكي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل فى تشبيهاته والرائع فى كلماته والاجود فى ارائه

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ النــــ؛ـــ؛ــــاس عطـــ؛ـــ؛ــــور ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ*

r0o0o0ky شكراااا موضوع جميل 
انما الرد صعب 
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------

